# Sauvegarde iCloud



## kirian (22 Avril 2017)

Je n'arrive plus depuis environ 2 mois à faire une sauvegarde iCloud de mon téléphone alors que je n'avais eu de problème. J'ai un forfait de 200 Go et donc largement l'espace nécessaire pour ça. 
Mon téléphone tourne à vide et après avoir atteint un certain niveau ça n'avance plus comme en pièce jointe.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2017)

Avez vous contacté Apple ?


----------



## kirian (23 Avril 2017)

Non ! Comment dois-je faire ? Mail ? Téléphone ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2017)

Moi , je préfère le téléphone , 
De quand date votre iPhone ?


----------



## kirian (23 Avril 2017)

Il y a deux mois, iPhone 7 Plus 256 Go


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2017)

kirian a dit:


> Il y a deux mois, iPhone 7 Plus 256 Go



Raison de plus de passer par Apple , vous êtes sous garantie


----------



## guytoon48 (1 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,
La sauvegarde se fait en wifi (c'est le cas, vu l.image) mais aussi branché au secteur...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La sauvegarde se fait en wifi (c'est le cas, vu l.image) mais aussi branché au secteur...



Il lui reste 73%


----------



## guytoon48 (1 Mai 2017)

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est ce que Apple prend le soin de préciser...


----------

